# Australian wanting to move to Canada



## eeemily678 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. I just found this website a couple of days ago, and thought I'd make an account and ask some questions. I'm sorry if they've already been asked before.

I'm a 20 year old university student living in Sydney. I'm in my final year of a Bachelor of Arts degree majoring in Sociology and Cultural Studies. I'm planning on applying for a working holiday visa (I already have my police check) in July, then moving to Vancouver in November once I finish my degree.
I went on university exchange to Vancouver and lived there for 6 months so I know that I already love the city, and I have a number of friends there. I already know about the neighbourhoods of Vancouver so I'm fine with choosing where abouts I'd like to live, and my friends will help me out once I arrive until the time I find a place.

What are some websites to look for jobs in Vancouver? I know that my degree is extremely broad, but I'm not really looking into becoming a sociologist or anything like that. I'd be fine doing a reception/admin or retail job while I look for something more permanent.

What is a good bank to start an account with in Vancouver?

If, after 24 months, I want to extend my working holiday visa, can I do this while I'm still in Canada?

Thank you


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Working holiday visa is not extendable under any circumstances. You will need to apply for a new one; however, after 1 year of qualifying work experience you could potentially apply for PR under CEC, and then the bridging open work permit to cover your IEC expiry until PR issuance.

Or, fall in love with a local (as long as it is genuine and real!), and secure open work permit after he/she is approved to sponsor you via the inland process to cover your work permit period between IEC expiry and PR issuance.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

What is PR under CEC ? so after 1-2yrs work experience in Canada under the WHV.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Canadian experience class PR application They now reduced the employment requirement to 12 months full-time or part time equivalent. Full-time is defined at 30 hours per week. 

The key to this strategy is to evaluate your job position for CEC eligibility prior to starting employment.


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Canadian experience class PR application They now reduced the employment requirement to 12 months full-time or part time equivalent. Full-time is defined at 30 hours per week.
> 
> The key to this strategy is to evaluate your job position for CEC eligibility prior to starting employment.


i read somewhere early on in the peace that IEC visa's only counted for half the time (eg 12 months fulltime employment went towards 6months employment) or is that only for PR straight up, not through the CEC route? either way this is good news :clap2:


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

The half day issue is not applicable to permanent residency applications. That refers to meeting the residency requirement for Canadian Citizenship. Pre-PR status days can be counted at a .5 rate for citizenship applications.

CEC work experience is calculated per full time weeks I.e. 52 weeks of full-time work are required within the three years prior to submission date of the application. Every one full time work week counts for full credit, as long as work is NOC level 0, or skill type A or B and if worked with legal permission and if paid.


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

i em, 
how you going. i just moved to edmonton,alberta last week on working holiday visa from melbourne and its been great.
I have opened account with CIBC bank, no fuss as such they give you atm card on the spot. SIN number like our tfn number is on the spot just the waiting time at their office. Other thing i was blown away was apparently in alberta health insurance is available at no cost even if you are working holiday visa, not sure bout vancouver check on that. Also with the drivers licence we can drive for 3 months on oz licence and u can apply for local licence (dont have to give any exams) which is issued for 2 years same date as ur visa and cost is $25 only, bargainnnn.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------

